# Rocky River this weekend



## lunker23

So my fishing buddy has turned into a slug lately and never wants to hit the river. Kind of sucks because he's the one that got me into this sport. Anyways, looking to possibly hook up with somebody that wants to hit the Rock this weekend. This is my first year chasing the chrome, but I can hold my own when it comes to finding and catching chrome. Just looking for somebody to hang with.
Listen to me, I sound like some kind of lonesome loser or something 
LOL.... Actually just looking for somebody that loves the sport and likes fishing with others. Let me know because I plan on hitting the water possibly both days...


----------



## lunker23

Hey Dustin, I tried to respond to your PM, but your box is full


----------



## iggyfly

Do you fly fish?


----------



## lunker23

iggyfly said:


> Do you fly fish?



Yeppers


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy

Hey sorry, ya I'll have to delete some old posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rustyolddad

Hey Lunker, second year fly fishing and first year steelhead fishing. If you dont mind a rookie, I live within 20 minutes of Rocky and was planning either staurday morning or sunday afternoon.


----------



## lunker23

LOL... I'm a rookie as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lunker23

BTT as the conditions should be out fricking standing and the wife is going out of town for the whole weekend. 
Anybody down for hitting the Rock?


----------



## iggyfly

Lunker let's swing the grand tomorrow. Rocky will be slammed


----------



## BigDaddy300

No fish in n the rocky


----------



## lunker23

I'm getting out there early to get my favorite honey hole. Should be packed on the Rock, but I have to stay close to home tomorrow. Gotta let the in laws dog out throughout the day since they'll be out of town. 
I can hit the Grand on Sunday....


----------



## lunker23

Heading out to the Rock again. I'll be leaving the house in a bit. Probably start around Cedar Point hill and work my way north. 
I'm driving a silver Jeep Wrangler and I'll be wearing an Orvis H2 hat, black Cabela's jacket and Simms waders.
Maybe I'll see some of you down there.....


----------



## ztkaz

lunker23 said:


> Heading out to the Rock again. I'll be leaving the house in a bit. Probably start around Cedar Point hill and work my way north.
> I'm driving a silver Jeep Wrangler and I'll be wearing an Orvis H2 hat, black Cabela's jacket and Simms waders.
> Maybe I'll see some of you down there.....



Just left, fished from sun up till about 9:30. One roller none caught.


----------



## pbergan

Any luck on the rock this weekend? I was down there both days and did not land any. Saw a couple spin fisherman land a couple.


----------



## ejsell

Went out today from about 9:30 till 2:30. Didn't get any bites and didn't see any fish. Talked to one guy who caught two but everyone else we talked to seemed to be having the same day as us.


----------



## lunker23

Heading out tomorrow morning for a few hours. Not sure where I'm going to start. Skunked at the Necklace and Cedar Point Hill last weekend.
Nobody else heading out?


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## MadMax1

Theres fresh fish throughout the whole main branch - we hammered them today! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Got one jack today but only fished for a bit


----------



## BigDaddy300

MadMax1 said:


> Theres fresh fish throughout the whole main branch - we hammered them today!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What do you consider hammering?


----------



## CoolWater

I was on the Rocky today, skunked.


----------



## ztkaz

I also agree good day on the water, everyone I talked to did good also. Gotta get away from everyone and find fish too do good.

Also found this brown trout today dead.


----------



## mmukav

BigDaddy300 said:


> What do you consider hammering?


It's fishing lingo BigDaddy, it means catching lots of fish!


----------



## ballast

I spent all weekend with an iced up knee, sometimes I hate reading these reports. I'd feel better if everyone said, how BAD the fishing was! LOL


----------



## lunker23

Sorry bro, but the rumor is another round of chrome just came in off the lake. Heading out tomorrow morning. 
Hope your knee gets better 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## Rasper

I am as well


----------



## kane10

Drove up from Columbus Saturday morning to research and find some areas to go. You guys are very fortunate to have steelies, and the area is beautiful. We weren't prepared with the correct baits, water conditions weren't the best either according to some locals. Met a local named Walt, he helped us with areas to fish and bait choices. Thank Walt if you are reading this. We will return soon and hopefully get into the fish. All in all beautiful area and a great way to spend some time with an old friend. To all of you posting-- thank you, and keep us informed of your success.


----------



## BigDaddy300

mmukav said:


> It's fishing lingo BigDaddy, it means catching lots of fish!


I know the lingo....but to some hammering them may be a few fish while to others it might mean many fish....like double digits or more.


----------



## MadMax1

BigDaddy300 said:


> What do you consider hammering?



14



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26

How's the rock looking today
(Tuesday)


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snmcc

Were is a bait shop near Rocky were I can pick up floats and egg sacks?
Thanks 
Steve
New to Ohio and more than willing to take a 3hr drive to catch a steelie.


----------



## GasFish26

Rocky sucked today


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JJGulley

They were rolling all over near me today but nothing would hit. Nobody was hooking up. Unless you bumped them in the head, they weren't interested.


----------



## c. j. stone

lunker23 said:


> So my fishing buddy has turned into a slug lately and never wants to hit the river. Kind of sucks because he's the one that got me into this sport.



Sounds like me and whaler. He goes a lot, doesn't even bother to call the Sensei!


----------



## snmcc

I am looking at going Monday or Tuesday. Where can I buy tackle on the way to Rocky? I have my rod/reel/line, just need a good place for floats, lead, hooks and bait. Not much here in Dayton for steelies. Anyone fishing monday or Tuesday that can give me pointers?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

If you can get to erie outfitters, you'll get everything you need and learn a lot talking to Craig!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Fun feather fur in Middleburg Hts. right off the highway but it's closer to the upper part of the river


----------



## ztkaz

No don't to fin feather. They have NOTHING in stock. Check out rodmakers in strongville. They have everything you need


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rustyolddad

Second on Erie Outfitters...craig has a plan for you!



EyeCatchEm said:


> If you can get to erie outfitters, you'll get everything you need and learn a lot talking to Craig!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

